# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Hey New Yorkers

## andynap

Welcome to Comcast  :Happy-To-Mad: . You can start booing now.

----------


## Grey

Cursing Time-Warner is a favorite pastime so it appears this combo is a good match.

----------


## NYCFred

I thought we had an FTC or something?
One of the few times the Feds could do some good and of course...

Switch to satellite or Fios if u can...

----------


## andynap

> I thought we had an FTC or something?
> One of the few times the Feds could do some good and of course...
> 
> Switch to satellite or Fios if u can...




The DOJ will have a lot to say about this proposed merger and  monopoly.

----------


## NYCFred

I thought we had an FTC or something?
One of the few times the Feds could do some good and of course...

Switch to satellite or Fios if u can...

----------


## andynap

You clearly have early Alzheimers. Short term memory loss is the first sign.

----------

